# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Karashi dan teman2

## frostbitez

ikutan nyumbang ikan kebetulan abis di angkat kmaren
mohon apresiasinya

karashi konishi...female, rajin diangkat soalnya jinak dan gampang di foto hahaha


pas selesai perawatan hampir koit lompat dapet akhir juli 12


1,5 bln kemudian di bak kotak yg sama ud ga muat


2,5 bln kemudian


3,5 bln


6,5 bln (kmaren) 

temen2 yg ikut diangkat

kohaku matsue masuk bln lalu diangkat soalnya penasaran nambahnya bodynya banyak


ogata male


ogata...foto 1,5-2 bln lalu udah gedean cm ga di foto


sakai male...kepikiran mo di lepas  :: 

caci makinya welcome

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

bodynya mantap2 om han. 
ditunggu update karashinya terus hehe

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> Mantap om ikannya. Bikin ngiler aja...


cepetan dong beresin kolamnya biar cepet nyerok




> istimewa.....mantab master han....


ga percuma g berguru ke u kan suhu  :Becky: 




> Di ksh pakan merk apa om?
> bgs perkembangan nya.


pakan ikut ajaran suhu diatas om mainly saki+hisilk+nozomi, tapi kadang suka2 campur2 tani+aquamaster+mizuho+sakai+sugiyama...
perkembangan masih blom bisa lawan suhu diatas jg, 
cuma kadang suka puasa demi jaga skin (alasan kalo bokek) , WG yg selalu ada di campuran makanannya soalnya bikin sehat (sehat kantong maksudnya)




> Perkembangan nya bagus Om, terutama body nya makin sexy


yup mungkin ada pengaruh dr suhu jg ada nambah spraybar 2 bln terakhir




> Cukup surprise dengan improve shiro dan kohaku nya om.... Share dong kolam+pakannya .


kolamnya kecil 3x3 aja om...pakannya diatas dikasi 12x sehari gara2 autofeedernya error, mau tuker lg pu hau ise




> Showa nya bloodline kobushi bukan, om ?


kurang tau jg om alvin dapetnya dr om helmi tuh...




> Ginrin showa nya shining, layak dicoba turun kontes.......


waduh saya sih ga pede om apalagi om ikutan mulu kelas ginrin... :Becky:

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

bagus euy, ga sayang dijual om  ::

----------


## 456

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

saki higrow, balance, wg, colour 
mizuho hi grow, wg 
sakai colour 
ckk hi grow
nozomi wg
fd colour
hi silk

mainly sih saki balance sama hisilk om

----------

